# Resources > Education Center >  >  Journals & Links

## O'nus

A'hoy hoy,

Well it seems that the entire idea of affinities and what-not has died.  I post now to supply a list of journals that may help in research.

Here are some very reliable resources to use for research:
[list]
Journal of Psychology
Journal of Neurophysiology
Journal of Pharamcology
Journal of Neuroscience
APS Journals Online: includes Journal of Applied Physiology, Journal of Neurophysiology, Physiology, Physiological Reviews, Physiological Genomes, Advances in Physiology Education, and American Journal of Psychology
Journal of Sociology
Journal of Social Work
Journal of Archeaology
Journal of Medical Microbiology
[list]
Full List of Journals

_Note:_  These are not your journals you see sitting around at the super market, these are the real scientific journals.  Viable to use in University and College papers.

Other sites:
[list]
Proceedings for the National Academy of Science
Centre for Neuro Skills
Society for Neuroscience
Fluid Dynamics
Scientific American Magazine
Science Magazine (better than Scientific American  :tongue2:  )
Voidspace
[list]
I hope these links bring much enlightenment.

----------


## mrgaretdonald

These are very good journal and it includes so many good topics. These all links covers Journal of Applied Physiology, Physiological Genomes,  Journal of Neurophysiology, Physiology, Physiological Reviews, Advances in Physiology Education, and American Journal of Psychology. I read this all journal only at once. American Journal of Psychology is my best and it covers very good information.

----------

